# Carb secondary transition



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey folks, Got my Tri-Power back from rebuild and the transition into the secondaries is real stiff. Takes quite a bit of effort to engage which results in burst of gas and unwanted (some of the time) burst of power. Not controlled at all. I noticed the passenger side bar between front and rear carbs is nearly starlight. Isa the slight degree of bend meant to make the transition smooth? Any other ideas are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm no tri-power expert, so I wont offer advice unless someone with more experience doesnt appear, but I can sympathize.

My car has a four barrel with a similar issue. Hard to give it gas, and then too much sends you rocketing.

Generic advice: The linkage should be logical and self explanatory. Operate it by hand and look for binding. Make sure that your springs are right. Ive had many cars with issues like yours, and a thorough inspection always revealed the problem.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Sonoma GTO said:


> Hey folks, Got my Tri-Power back from rebuild and the transition into the secondaries is real stiff. Takes quite a bit of effort to engage which results in burst of gas and unwanted (some of the time) burst of power. Not controlled at all. I noticed the passenger side bar between front and rear carbs is nearly starlight. Isa the slight degree of bend meant to make the transition smooth? Any other ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, there should be a slight bend in the middle of the rod , so it’s lower in the middle. Pic’s of on the car is hard to see the bend


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sonoma GTO said:


> Hey folks, Got my Tri-Power back from rebuild and the transition into the secondaries is real stiff. Takes quite a bit of effort to engage which results in burst of gas and unwanted (some of the time) burst of power. Not controlled at all. I noticed the passenger side bar between front and rear carbs is nearly starlight. Isa the slight degree of bend meant to make the transition smooth? Any other ideas are welcome.
> 
> Thanks



Pull the throttle linkages of all carbs and move each carb open by hand. If it is a carb binding, then you will feel it. If not, then I would be looking at my throttle cable/gas pedal to make sure the binding/hard spot is not in the pedal/cable itself.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a tri power setup a while back that was stuck part way open (center carb) 

The accelrator pump linkage was loose inside the center carb body and was wedged at part throttle.
I unhooked the accel pump link on the outside of the carb and the thottle snapped shut


----------

